# plz help with lights



## DankHobbyist (Jan 23, 2015)

My grow shops are trying to push lec315 on me for veg. color is 3100k I believe.  I have 2 plasmas in 5x5 but they have little penetration.  Is this where I am better off with a simple medal halide?
I am trying to get best spectrum possible with some decent  penetration.  Seems the cfm is to warm for veg but sales reps and others say it's great full cycle light.  Should I just get a 1000w mh to finish mid-late veg?  Actual cost of fixture is less important to me than spectrum bulb replacement costs and penetration.   Thank you.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2015)

more lights??? I thought plasmas were the future??  how many watts you gonna run in a 5x5?


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 23, 2015)

3 for now.  3 flower.   When my cycles get going I will have mh for veg tent and plasma and 2 600w for flower.  Maybe plasma for seeds and clones.  They are good lights but very expensive.  If I was made of money I'd grab more.  Spent xtra money I had come across on equipment.  Got some nice stuff.  If I had done it again I would have bought DE flowering and mh for veg.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 23, 2015)

Have you consider LED's they have a full spectrum light I have not tried other lights but the LED's seem to work fine


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2015)

I think you are making this more difficult (and expensive) than it needs to be.  IMO and IME, there is no one product that outshines other, any one thing that is going to make a huge difference in  growth and/or yield.  It is a combination of everything in your space.  Are you actually getting any better yield from those really expensive lights than others vegging with T5s and flowering with HPS?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 24, 2015)

I thought you had all the info on lighting, you seemed to want to teach me something about it in another thread. It really irks me when people try to come off all knowledgeable, arguing in threads about what "they" know. 


 Seems funny that the guy with all the expensive lighting technology can't get it to perform for him? Hhmmmmm.

I make it a point to research what I don't understand or know, I ask questions, before giving new members information, that senior members will later have to correct or explain.

I maybe outta line on this, but I'm seeing it more and more.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 24, 2015)

Plasma light is good.  Need more intensity.  Great for supplemental lighting.  Great for clones seedlings mothers.  Very expensive.  Healthier plants and I'll let you know on yield but I would assume better yields because more leaf and bigger stems and roots.  You can hate all you want they are bad ***.  Just wish they where double the wattage.  If they had double wattage it would be great veg light.  Yes they make huge difference between plasma and other types of lights.  Very expensive though.  For final ripening I wish I had 4 of them per sq meter.  That is how expensive they are.  And it's not about yield hemp godess.  It's about quality.  Buds are so more dense and goey.  If anyone changed setup to plasma they would be stepping up their game.  Like I said though....  Very expensive.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 24, 2015)

DankHobbyist said:


> Plasma light is good. Need more intensity. Great for supplemental lighting. Great for clones seedlings mothers. Very expensive. Healthier plants and I'll let you know on yield but I would assume better yields because more leaf and bigger stems and roots. You can hate all you want they are bad ***. Just wish they where double the wattage. If they had double wattage it would be great veg light. Yes they make huge difference between plasma and other types of lights. Very expensive though. For final ripening I wish I had 4 of them per sq meter. That is how expensive they are. And it's not about yield hemp godess. It's about quality. Buds are so more dense and goey. If anyone changed setup to plasma they would be stepping up their game. Like I said though.... Very expensive.


 
Wow where do I begin..?  if they are supplemental lighting and you are looking to add light how can the yield be up?    then you talk about quality over quantity...   well is the yield gonna be up or the quality??   

what kinda huge differences are there between plasmas and other lights other then price??  IMO if plasmas are so quality and worth the coin you wouldn't be asking about adding additional lighting to your grow....


----------



## DankHobbyist (Jan 24, 2015)

Veg sets up for heavier harvest.  Flower loose some  final weight over better quality.  IM getting a 1000w mh for the additional lighting.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2015)

6500k mh or floros for veg.

2400k to 2700k hps for flower.

Cheaper and better penetration, then plasma.


Why do you think plasma is so great?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 25, 2015)

pcduck said:


> 6500k mh or floros for veg.
> 
> 2400k to 2700k hps for flower.
> 
> ...



Because it's got what plants crave.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 27, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Because it's got what plants crave.



Lol


----------

